# Hourly rate for working a tradeshow booth



## dvsDave (Sep 9, 2015)

Any ideas about what the hourly rate should be for working a tradeshow booth? A friend is working as a contractor for a company as their social media person, but they are asking her to help man their booth and asked her what her rate is for working the booth. Any ideas?


----------



## Amiers (Sep 9, 2015)

I would feel like it would really depend on the traffic. If you are talking a lot and on your feet for the whole time around 12-15. If you are just going to sit there smile and pass out cards. 10-12.

We went to the Walworth fair this week and there were a lot of people just sitting on their phones not trying to sell at all. We got more action from the lemonade stand then the vendor booths.


----------

